
Raced to build a backup caucus app in Bubble - jakeschaeffer
http://BackupCaucus.com
======
jakeschaeffer
In light of the recent technical difficulties at the Iowa caucus, a few
coworkers and I decided to see if we could build a backup caucus app in
Bubble.io before all of the precincts had finished reporting.

Right now, only 71% of precincts have reported in and BackupCaucus.com is
live. Obviously not quite up to par from a security standpoint, but had fun
flexing our Bubble chops and seeing what kind of speed was available to us!

